# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Los regantes de Murcia apuestan por "traer agua desde fuera" para superar la sequía

## F. Lázaro

Claro que sí hombre, desviemos todos los ríos hacia los regadíos del trasvase. El agua es toda para ustedes, os pertenece por ley.




> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201510...021142015.html
> 
> *Los regantes dicen que Murcia tuvo sequías «más graves» y apuestan por «traer agua de fuera»*
> 
> El presidente de la Junta Central de Regantes y Usuarios del Segura, Isidoro Ruiz, afirmó esta mañana que la Región ha vivido épocas "más graves de sequía", como los años 92, 94 y 95, "que vivimos la sequía más dolorosa". En estos momentos, cuenta que resolvieron el problema alternando las acequias "y regando en todo tipo de condiciones, pero salimos adelante".
> 
> No obstante, aunque señaló que habría que intentar que el agua vuelva a la Cuenca del Segura, ya que casi el 70 por ciento de los acuíferos están sobreexplotados, afirma que *"la única posibilidad para salvar esta situación es traer agua desde fuera"*. En este sentido, insistió en que *la ley expone que el Estado tiene la obligación legal "de darnos esa agua y tenemos que exigir esos derechos".
> *
> Es por ello por lo que durante su comparecencia en la Comisión Especial de Agua en la Asamblea Regional solicitó que en la reforma del Estatuto de la Comunidad Autónoma se coloque al agua como "objetivo prioritario. Sin ello será imposible que haya un desarrollo real de la Región". Ruiz incidió en que el agua del Tajo "llega con mucha miseria" y que la cuenca se ha "debilitado mucho", por lo que ha apuntado en que hay que valorar las posibilidades de traer agua de otros sitios.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (23-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Lo que faltaba. Hay que j....jorobarse.

----------


## Jonasino

Otra forma de ver las cosas:
"Los regantes de Murcia apuestan por "traer agua desde fuera" para superar la sequía"
"Los carteristas de la Puerta del Sol apuestan por "traer mas japoneses incautos" para superar la crisis"

----------


## pablovelasco

*Claro que sí hombre, desviemos todos los ríos hacia los regadíos del trasvase. El agua es toda para ustedes, os pertenece por ley.*

Un pequeño apunte. Este hombre representa también a los regantes considerados "tradicionales", no está hablando sólo de los regadíos propios del trasvase, sino de toda la cuenca en conjunto.
No consideran el hecho, de que por falta de agua, no se está explotando en toda su capacidad a la rica agricultura de levante, y como bien ha apuntado el presidente de esa asociación, el agua desalada no es una alternativa viable por sí sola. 
En cuanto a traer agua de otros puntos, no lo veo un robo, como parece que sugieren sus declaraciones, sino una postura perfectamente legítima. Se puede estar a favor o en contra de nuevos trasvases, pero calificar de poco más que ladrones a los que estamos a favor de generar riqueza desviando agua de donde no se aprovecha a otros puntos, me parece mal, la verdad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues como no os acostumbréis al agua desalada, y la UE aplique las "recomendaciones" que le hace al gobierno español para el segundo ciclo de planificación, vais a tener que regar con cocacola.
 Ni generáis la riqueza que decís ni se pueden mantener esos regadíos que no pueden pagar el agua disponible para regar.

En Marte y en Ganimedes creo que han descubierto agua, trasvasadla de allí.

Eso sí. Te hago una apuesta. En poco tiempo, los mismos que decían que las desaladoras son las nucleares el mar, y Domingo Soler,  que decía que el agua desalada producía atrofia testicular, estarán inaugurando las desaladoras que quedan por terminar y reinaugurando las actuales con cualquier excusa. Al tiempo.
http://www.torreviejaip.tv/politica/...esticular.html

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (23-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

Estoy de acuerdo con todos salvo con el sr. Velasco. Nadie tendría problemas si hubiesen empezado a desalar mucho antes y lo hubiesen recogido en cada uno de los embalses disponibles en la cuenca del Segura. Incluso podrían tener reservada agua en los embalses de entrepeñas y buendia. Eso habría facilitado que el río Tajo pudiese desembalsar algo más de agua para el tajo alto y no las pasasen tan mal como lo están pasando.
Pero bueno, tampoco es tan grave, pueden pedirle el agua a sus colegas valencianos del pantano de alarcón, ellos os entenderán mejor que nadie. Pagándolo al precio de mercado o quizás cueste algo más, porque ellos también sacan mucho margen con sus cultivos y habría costes por oportunidades pérdidas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

La desaladora de Torrevieja está funcionando (primero en pruebas) desde Abril de éste año por impedimentos políticos de sus propios beneficiarios. 80 Hm3 ampliables a 120 ella sola.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (23-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

Se veía venir esto desde hace mucho tiempo y no se ha trabajado consecuentemente. Caerán multas por subvencionar el agua desalada y por no utilizarlas después de construidas. Los regantes de la zona deberían preguntarse por qué teniendo agua en las desaladoras, no se pusieron antes a producir. Esa es la pregunta y no otra

----------


## NoRegistrado

La UE viene seria con éstas cosas. Lo veremos en próximos meses. Con las desaladoras, con el desprecio en el primer, y sobre todo, en el segundo ciclo de planificación, que son una copia ambos. En el tema de ampliar regadíos y proyectos de obras hidráulicas sin justificación vistiéndolas de remedios para mejorar el medio ambiente (¿?). Con no aplicar la DMA en muchos casos, el más llamativo y grave el del Tajo, aunque no el único. Y muchas más cosas.
 Se está jugando con una cantidad muy importante en fondos europeos por hacer las cosas no mal, rematadamente mal.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (23-oct-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Los regantes de la zona deberían preguntarse por qué teniendo agua en las desaladoras, no se pusieron antes a producir. Esa es la pregunta y no otra* 

Más que nada porque el agua desalada, aún subvencionada, es mucho más cara que el agua del trasvase, en cuanto a los regantes del trasvase, e infinitamente más cara para los regantes de la cuenca del Segura.
Además están las reticencias en cuanto a la calidad del agua. Aunque parece que la de Torrevieja es apta, ya se verá.

El enfoque que le haría yo a la pregunta sería: ¿por qué narices se empeñaron en pedir fondos y construir unas desaladoras que nadie quería?? La única forma de que se pueda usar, es mediante una fuerte subvención, no sé si permitida por la ley. Y aún así, sólo resultaría interesante a las zonas cercanas a la desaladora, como el campo de cartagena y zonas de Alicante. Para el resto de zonas ni subvencionada el agua es rentable, debido al coste de distribución.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> como bien ha apuntado el presidente de esa asociación, el agua desalada no es una alternativa viable por sí sola.





> Más que nada porque el agua desalada, aún subvencionada, es mucho más cara que el agua del trasvase [...]
> 
> Además están las reticencias en cuanto a la calidad del agua. Aunque parece que la de Torrevieja es apta, ya se verá.


Al menos en el Levante se puede desalar agua, ya sea para beber para regar. En Extremadura, Madrid, ambas Castillas, Aragón etc, no se puede. 

Cuando se acabe el agua, se acabó. Que se lo digan a los de la cabecera del Tajo. Como no llueva este invierno menuda les espera...

----------


## Asteriom

A mi lo que me impresiona es que desprecien el Agua de la propia cuenta "no es solución ni que tengamos un agua desde la propia cuenca". 
Creo que en este foro leí que los Embalses de Murcia sólo te utilizan de Regulación de Tormentas porque ya no cuentan con personal para regular las compuertas. Es por eso que el nivel de los embalses de Murcia se mantiene estancada este otoño a pesar que ha llovido en estos meses mucho mas que lo habitual? 
(adjunto gráfica AEMET http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclim...78I&datos=prec).
 Estoy de acuerdo que en Murcia hay poca capacidad pero me parece tristísimo que no se este aprovechando esta estación.




> Claro que sí hombre, desviemos todos los ríos hacia los regadíos del trasvase. El agua es toda para ustedes, os pertenece por ley.

----------

